# Anyone get a gumby clock lately?



## kosinar (Jul 3, 2006)

*Gumby clock*

I got mine package this week and no clock. Only luggage tags. What gives?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

kosinar said:


> I got mine package this week and no clock. Only luggage tags. What gives?


You have to sign the PO and have your CA send it in to BMW to get a confirmed time. Then they send you the clock (and a letter confirming the time). Make sure your CA prints out the PO so you can sign it. It's about 5 pages long. And follow up to make sure BMW actually gets the PO. Ask SusieBell why it's important to follow up.
By the way, I see you're also in S.C. What dealer did you go with ?


----------



## piyu7444 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Picking car on may 20th and*

And got the clock yesterday - May 14 2008.......its a OK watch but the BMW logo makes it look good


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Now I'm really concerned about not getting my welcome packet. I emailed my CA so I'll see what he says. If he doesn't have an answer then I guess I have to call BMW NA? Has anyone had the problem of not getting a welcome packet before their trip?


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

InsaneSkippy, Given that you are only a week ahead of me for your ED, I would be firm with my CA in wanting an answer *today*. If you don't get a satisfactory (to you) answer, then call BMW NA. I found them to be quite helpful. Have your prod. # handy when you call. My CA is not very good at calling me back (and I don't call to be a pest or make frivolous calls). When I finally bypassed him & called BMW myself, that is when I discovered that they never received the P.O. I signed a *month* earlier. I then called the CA back & had them overnight the paperwork again, plus give me the tracking # so *I* could follow up. Once I knew the package had been received, then I called to find out if my confirmation letter was on its way. That was this Monday. I was told that the letter had been printed on Friday and would go out on Monday. Today is Thursday, so if I do not receive it today, then they will get another call from me tomorrow. I *did* receive the first packet containing the luggage tags less than a week after I signed the P.O., so at that point I assumed all was in order. As much as I'd love to have the souvenir clock, what I really want in my hands is the confirmation letter. I have no other way of knowing that all is as it should be in the system. Maybe I have control issues  or maybe I'd just like to be as certain as I can be that a long planned-for vacation doesn't have any avoidable hitches. On the other hand, I'm not worrying so much that it is keeping me up nights. In the end, it is just a car.  [The rest of you, don't shoot me!!] Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JanV (Mar 31, 2008)

*Got it... & both kids want it*

My Ed pick up is June 13. I got the tags first & the clock on 5/13. Now I know why its called a gumby! Both kids love it & are trying to snag it! BTW, I signed the 5 pager but the P.O. was signed Tuesday & I got the clock before I signed. I don't think they are the same.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info SussieBelle! I'm going to call BMW NA today. Since my dealership is not strictly a BMW dealership, I think I'll be better going to the source.


Also, to make things weirder, I just got my gumby clock today but still no ED packet. I wonder if this clock is from the first order I placed?

EDIT: called BMW NA and was transfered to the Euro Delivery section and found out they closed less than 20 minutes ago  Oh well, I'll call again tomorrow


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

It would be really nice if somewhere someone could scan and add to the Wiki what the various bits of paper are that are necessary to be signed & turned in so we newbies know when to panic and when to be patient.  I was told that the 5 page bit was the P.O., [in fact, my copy has "Purchase Order" in big black letters at the top of the first page] but I also signed a 1 page piece about a month before that (at the 90 day-prior ED point) and when that page was received by BMW, then the owner's circle reflected the order. :dunno: However, that 1 page did not trigger either of the two packages from BMW. (If this is already in the Wiki, then I apologize because I missed it.) As it is, the timing of the welcome packages doesn't seem to be consistent anyway. Perhaps at some point they will add one thing to the process: you give them your email and they use it to keep you in the loop. :thumbup:


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gumby arrived today! Faxed in the PO docs 10 days ago and received welcome package 1 week ago.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got my Gumby too!! I was looking for it in Fedex because that is how package #1 arrived, but this arrived in regular USPS. The important thing is that it got here!!!


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Still waiting for mine but I got my date and time confirmation from BMW today.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

valeram, I bet you'll see it within the next few days. My wait was roughly a week from the time they received the P.O.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

I know this is a bit off topic but my CA just got back to me regarding my order. He attached this email that was sent to him from BMW:

Re: Your 135i Cou / Production Number 391XXXX


Dear Mr. XXXXXX:

Your European Delivery adventure has begun and I would like to thank you personally for your order.

Your delivery date is scheduled for 05/29/2008 at the BMW Welt Delivery Center in Munich . Unforgettable experiences and discoveries are in store for you at the BMW Welt, ones that you***8217;ll cherish for a lifetime.

Each delivery is scheduled for a specific time; your scheduled check-in time is 2:20 PM Your check-in time will allow ample opportunity for you to schedule and plan your events for the day, which may include a factory tour, shopping in the BMW Shop or perhaps lunch or dinner in one of BMW's culinary delights.

The Quick Reference Guide and BMW Welt brochures included in your welcome package contain important information including details about the BMW Welt Delivery Center . Please review it prior to your trip as it will help you plan your day at the BMW Welt.

Have a wonderful trip!



Even though I haven't gotten the welcome packet at least they have my order! So now I shouldn't have to worry about the anything right? I'm not concerned with getting the actual packet itself. I just want my car to be there waiting for me lol


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

That wording is exactly what my "confirmation letter" said that I received yesterday. BTW, I called the phone number to check status last night and it was still "on order, not scheduled for production." This morning it is in production, to be finished approx. May 22 and the owner's circle reflects the correct color and options.:clap:


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

SusieBelle said:


> valeram, I bet you'll see it within the next few days. My wait was roughly a week from the time they received the P.O.


Hope so. I am running out of things that will preoccupy me while waiting.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

*Pokey?*

Based on the color, isn't it really a pokey clock?:dunno:


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## achtunge30 (Mar 25, 2008)

InsaneSkippy said:


> Even though I haven't gotten the welcome packet at least they have my order! So now I shouldn't have to worry about the anything right? I'm not concerned with getting the actual packet itself. I just want my car to be there waiting for me lol


Yeah man, the welcome packet is really overrated...I was expecting a bit more to be honest but its not even shipped from BMWNA but from a marketing company they subcontract for this purpose.

I read the contents of that welcome packet in 30min, its all blah marketing.


----------



## rajaw (Jul 24, 2006)

I received mine just yesterday for a 8/26/08 pickup. I'm counting the days!


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

Read guidebooks, craft a *detailed* packing list [I made a general one for a short trip a week ago and left the camera home, **even though** it was on the list! This time I've added room to check stuff off  ], keep redrafting itinerary and...occasionally...work a little. Practice your German - learn the words for "gasoline costs *how* much??!!!!??


----------

